# Better check up



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Those of you who have recently been discussing travel to Europe had better do some checking.


----------



## witzend (Dec 10, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Those of you who have recently been discussing travel to Europe had better do some checking.


Seen it here to








						Holidaymakers from Great Britain barred from EU after 1 January under Covid rules
					

European commission indicates Britons will face ban on non-essential travel at end of Brexit transition




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mfw (Dec 10, 2020)

Dont know but it could turn into total nightmare if they refuse uk citizens cross border travel using those guidelines after 1st jan - and considering you cant holiday here at moment - no-one will know until after jan 1st anyway


----------



## shaunr68 (Dec 10, 2020)

All the more reason to get there before 1 January.  If the French travel restrictions are eased on 15th I'll be on the chunnel the following day.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 10, 2020)

Like as if Spain and Malta will ban British tourists!


----------



## witzend (Dec 10, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> those of you who have recently been discussing travel to Europe had better do some checking.


Especially if thinking of skiing Just saw this


*



			Are you waiting to hit the road again?
		
Click to expand...

*


> We totally understand! Even though the ski lifts will probably not be open,





Here   https://tinyurl.com/yxw8c7aj


----------



## Snapster (Dec 10, 2020)

shaunr68 said:


> All the more reason to get there before 1 January.  If the French travel restrictions are eased on 15th I'll be on the chunnel the following day.


Doesn’t look like restrictions here in France will be fully eased after 15th. There will be a 9 pm curfew for the next six weeks with only limited changes in venue openings. 
We are still restricted to travelling within a 20 km radius of home so I can’t see how ( or why) any tourism will be allowed here.


----------



## shaunr68 (Dec 11, 2020)

Snapster said:


> Doesn’t look like restrictions here in France will be fully eased after 15th. There will be a 9 pm curfew for the next six weeks with only limited changes in venue openings.
> We are still restricted to travelling within a 20 km radius of home so I can’t see how ( or why) any tourism will be allowed here.


Castex announced last night that travel restrictions will end as planned on the 15th, but the curfew will be extended:




__





						France lockdown to end December 15, 20:00 curfew to start
					

Cinemas, theatres, museums will remain closed and the curfew will not be relaxed on December 31 as previously announced




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 11, 2020)

Debate or speculation not really allowed as this subject is easily veering towards a combination of politics and covid.

Guess it's down to individual choice whether you want to take your chances and risk it before 31st December, if you want to travel across to the continent that is.

And at the moment a lot of what might or might not be happening after 31st is simply that: pure speculation.


----------



## Snapster (Dec 11, 2020)

shaunr68 said:


> Castex announced last night that travel restrictions will end as planned on the 15th, but the curfew will be extended:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, I meant to specify travel restrictions will be lifted on 15th for us as certificates will no longer be needed ( except for travelling after curfew) but only for inter region travel. I don’t know if this will mean travel across borders.


----------



## Markd (Dec 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Debate or speculation not really allowed as this subject is easily veering towards a combination of politics and covid.
> 
> Guess it's down to individual choice whether you want to take your chances and risk it before 31st December, if you want to travel across to the continent that is.
> 
> And at the moment a lot of what might or might not be happening after 31st is simply that: pure speculation.


May be speculation but people need to be aware of the possibility.
Yes it's entirely down to Brexit and Covid19 but they are facts not matters of opinion.

At present it would seem that travelling to Europe however I'll advised (FCO aren't keen) is legal and once there can continue after 1st Jan.


----------



## Markd (Dec 11, 2020)

Snapster said:


> True, I meant to specify travel restrictions will be lifted on 15th for us as certificates will no longer be needed ( except for travelling after curfew) but only for inter region travel. I don’t know if this will mean travel across borders.


Posts elsewhere would seem to indicate that once in France travel on to Spain is easy enough - even overnight on Autoroutes.


----------



## barryd (Dec 12, 2020)

I Can see restrictions being tightened everywhere sometime in January.  Is it not likely there will be a third spike following relaxed restrictions over Christmas and New Year?  I dont know so much about other countries but certainly in the UK they like to celebrate a bit.  UK does not have a good track record so far. Didnt they send everyone packing after the first wave hit?


----------



## mfw (Dec 12, 2020)

If people work on worst case scenario for them and are happy with it - cant be any worse then because you have prepared for it - and if you do have problems then you will have to live with them


----------



## Markd (Dec 12, 2020)

shaunr68 said:


> All the more reason to get there before 1 January.  If the French travel restrictions are eased on 15th I'll be on the chunnel the following day.


I'd say that would be a good move if you do want to go - with a bit of luck you'll get a space.
Freight capacity seems to be filling up so tunnel is best bet as ferries prioritise lorry bookings.


----------



## witzend (Dec 12, 2020)

Is there not a possibility You maybe sent back


----------



## mfw (Dec 12, 2020)

witzend said:


> Is there not a possibility You maybe sent back


At least they get 10 out of 10 for trying unlike some of us - nothing ventured nothing gained - my thoughts anyway


----------



## Markd (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't suppose they'll put out APBs for a few motorhomers - well maybe they would


----------



## shaunr68 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'll be travelling in a convoy of 3 motorhomes so we'll stick out like a sore thumb, if anyone got pulled it would be us!  It's the reason I'm waiting until we're officially allowed to travel in France from Wednesday


----------

